
Uber story vs apple story different treatment - dundermiflin
https://medium.com/harassment-a-handbook/harassment-at-apple-my-perspective-ea0168e15002#.gqtwljiah
======
dang
It's against the HN guidelines to use story titles to editorialize. Please
don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
camdenlock
> As an immigrant and woman, I have often felt like a lone barometer in
> gauging the importance of a lot of issues around gender, race and culture.

This really stains the author's credibility (a statement which would, I'm
sure, be met with shocked incredulousness from her). One's imagined "identity"
has precisely zilch to do with any discussion where truth is being
investigated.

If you want to relate an experience ("I was harassed on the job"), then by all
means do so; your gender (or any other attribute), if part of the story, will
be just that: part of the story, without any signaling or fuss. Its importance
to the related experience will be baked right into the significance of the
story itself.

If, however, you're trying to zero in on a bit of objective truth ("What does
Apple do to handle harassment reports from employees?"), then your own
attributes do not play a role. Only evidence matters, and by loudly signaling
up front that you are more qualified than anyone else to analyze a question
because of your "identity", you are shredding your trustworthiness as a
rational analyst.

